# Made In USA - FTC relabeling requirement?



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

When retagging, do you have to specifically put "MADE IN" or can you substitute that for "MANUFACTURED IN THE USA"?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Made In USA*

While I'd suggest you're better off taking a look at the FTC's website* than taking my word for it, as far as I can recall the wording doesn't have to use the exact words "Made In".

In Australia "Product Of" and "Made In" have different meanings, but as far as I know the US doesn't use that distinction. Even so, I would expect "Manufactured in" and "Made in" to be interchangeable.

*(I haven't been able to access their website for about a week, so if you can't get through it's not just you)

If your question isn't over the specific wording aspect, so much as the question "Can you substitute 'Made in India' for 'Manufactured in the USA'?" then the answer is definitely "No, you cannot legally do that."


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Made In USA*

I,ve always assumed that product of to be associated with agricultural products while made in with manufactured goods.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Made In USA*



Solmu said:


> While I'd suggest you're better off taking a look at the FTC's website* than taking my word for it, as far as I can recall the wording doesn't have to use the exact words "Made In".
> 
> In Australia "Product Of" and "Made In" have different meanings, but as far as I know the US doesn't use that distinction. Even so, I would expect "Manufactured in" and "Made in" to be interchangeable.
> 
> ...


I couldn't get through the FTC website which is why I posted but I just got through now. It seems that they are okay with manufactured in the USA vs. made in USA or for that matter, if you even put made in (and place an American flag) would be fine too but that last statement confused me a bit.

My customers are just trying to get cute with their neck tags and saying their own little phrases like, "manufactured, designed with love in the USA" with American Apparel shirts or something like that.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Made In USA*



TshirtGuru said:


> My customers are just trying to get cute with their neck tags and saying their own little phrases like, "manufactured, designed with love in the USA" with American Apparel shirts or something like that.


Fortunately that's one of the things the FTC seem pretty flexible about. Obviously there's no reason anything like that _should_ be a problem, but it certainly pays to check


----------

